# Clear coat peeling ? 2013 wheels lt2



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

How many winters have these wheels seen?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

The wheels are covered under the bumper to bumper warranty. I have a similar problem, took it to my dealer and 10 mins after looking at them they had 4 wheels ordered for me. Pretty easy if you have a dealer like mine.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If your dealer wants to sell the bad rims I'll buy them as is


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

All 4 of my 2011 LTZ wheels are peeling on the center caps. The rest of the wheels is fine though


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I had 3 of 4 replaced when I got hit by a truck. 1 wheel is starting to show some signs of winter damage. I'll get to it soon. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Unfortunately just left the 3 yr 36k mile warrenty at 38 now...****. maybe 1 winter bought the car june 13 and south winters after that. Kinda disapointed in this ! Hope it doesnt get any worse

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Time to learn how to dip...


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

F that ill powder coat if i have to ! Or junk yard

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, dipping is $30 plus 2-3hrs of time.

Powder Coating is a mount/dismount ($80 here) and $300 plus 3-4 days. If you get lucky, might be able to get a full turn around in exactly 3 days if you go with their standard gloss black. Do any different color, and you could be looking at 7-10 days!


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

silver2kws6 said:


> Unfortunately just left the 3 yr 36k mile warrenty at 38 now...****. maybe 1 winter bought the car june 13 and south winters after that. Kinda disapointed in this ! Hope it doesnt get any worse
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Take it up with the dealer anyways, it obviously didnt just happen in the last 2k miles. They may be able to still cover it or do a co-pay situation. At the very least its worth a shot.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...*Car* *and* *Driver* "tests" the odometer by "zero'ing" the trip-odometer at the "start" of a measured mile, then drive the car until the trip-odometer is just ready to 'click' over to *1.0* mile. They then "stop" when the odometer reading clicks-over to _exactly_ *1.0* mile distance. They then simply (tape?) measure the ±distance the car is ahead or behind the *actual* 5,280-foot "mile" mark. It's done on the 'measured' area of the race/test track.



If you're lucky they will work with you. Mine had like 8500 or something like that when they replaced mine. 

I'll try and get some pics so you can see what I was dealing with

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is what one wheel looks like. The rest all have varying degrees of this right around the center cap and lip of the rim

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Id still take it in and try to reason with the service manager. Like I said, this corrosion didnt just happen within the last two thousand miles. ****, and the Jeep dealer I worked at, we replaced a full set of OEM SRT8 Grand Cherokee wheels (forged ALCOA,) for $100 copay. The customer was at 39k but under the months. Also the corrosion was less than what these show.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have the same issue with my 2LT rims. I'll take a look tomorrow and see if I can get some replacements under the bumper to bumper!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I would still try the dealer.. if they won't do anything you can dip it cheap. I paid the extra when I recently bought mine to get the 3y 36 bumped up to 5yr 100.


----------

